# condensate line insulation, ac units



## codeworks

i've heard it tossed around the office that condensate lines for ac units only need to be insulated for only 12 feet from the unit.  "it's in the code"  , ok, now looking, where? we're in the '06 int'l codes. i've looked in the mech and plbg, and am not seeing it. any help is appreciated


----------



## mtlogcabin

It's not in the code.

No insulation required at all condensate drain lines

Does not mean it should it not be looked at for a potential problem. The dewpoint on a paticular surface will depend on many variables.


----------



## north star

*+ + + +*

codeworks,



Ask your "office tossers" to please provide you a code section or

standard that requires the 12 ft. of insulation.

*+ + + +*


----------



## Sifu

I don't have it in front of me but I think that may come from the energy code.  I think it gives the min. thickness and lengths.


----------



## mtlogcabin

I don't believe condesate from an AC unit will meet the tempature ranges.

N1103.3 Mechanical system piping insulation.

Mechanical system piping capable of carrying fluids above 105°F (40°C) or below 55°F (13°C) shall be insulated to a minimum of R-3.

Energy code

503.2.8 Piping insulation.

All piping serving as part of a heating or cooling system shall be thermally insulated in accordance with Table 503.2.8.

Exceptions:

1. Factory-installed piping within HVAC equipment tested and rated in accordance with a test procedure referenced by this code.

2. Factory-installed piping within room fan-coils and unit ventilators tested and rated according to AHRI 440 (except that the sampling and variation provisions of Section 6.5 shall not apply) and 840, respectively.

3. Piping that conveys fluids that have a design operating temperature range between 55°F (13°C) and 105°F (41°C).

4. Piping that conveys fluids that have not been heated or cooled through the use of fossil fuels or electric power.

5. Runout piping not exceeding 4 feet (1219 mm) in length and 1 inch (25 mm) in diameter between the control valve and HVAC coil.


----------



## Sifu

Yep, completely missed the word condensate.  Now that I see it I don't think I have ever heard of a requirement for it either.  But I do think that may be where they are getting the 12' figure.  I seem to remember that figure as a requirement somewhere.  I think the intent for insulating ac lines is to conserve energy/control energy loss.  That would be lost on condensate disposal.


----------



## ICE

Sifu said:
			
		

> I think the intent for insulating ac lines is to conserve energy/control energy loss.  That would be lost on condensate disposal.


I thought that you might appreciate an example.


----------



## mtlogcabin

AC lines yes but there is no energy loss to the AC sytem through condesate disposal.


----------



## Gregg Harris

Most manufacturers specifically state in the IOM to insulate the primary condensate line when installed in locations where the dew point level of the condensate is possible.


----------



## Fort

Gregg Harris said:
			
		

> Most manufacturers specifically state in the IOM to insulate the primary condensate line when installed in locations where the dew point level of the condensate is possible.


That is the answer. Manufr installation instructions. A copy should be kept with the job site plan set.


----------



## mtlogcabin

This was discussed on the "old" site. good reading

http://www4.iccsafe.org/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=2;t=002614


----------



## GETRDONE

Condensate drain insulation



			
				codeworks said:
			
		

> i've heard it tossed around the office that condensate lines for ac units only need to be insulated for only 12 feet from the unit.  "it's in the code"  , ok, now looking, where? we're in the '06 int'l codes. i've looked in the mech and plbg, and am not seeing it. any help is appreciated


FBC MECH.2010-307.2.5 Pipe Insulation. All horizontal primary condensate drains within unconditioned areas shall be insulated to prevent condensation from forming on the exterior of the drain.   Attics get pretty hot down here in Florida. We make them insulate the entire drain in the attic.


----------



## GETRDONE

ICE said:
			
		

> I thought that you might appreciate an example.


Missing nail plate!


----------



## mtlogcabin

GETRDONE said:
			
		

> FBC MECH.2010-307.2.5 Pipe Insulation. All horizontal primary condensate drains within unconditioned areas shall be insulated to prevent condensation from forming on the exterior of the drain.   Attics get pretty hot down here in Florida. We make them insulate the entire drain in the attic.


I know we did it in Fl since the early 70's I just did not know if it was a South Fl code or SBCCI.


----------

